# HDS Live 9 or ECHOMAP Ultra 106sv?



## Mwall21 (Apr 14, 2015)

Do not have any experience with either but bass pro has the hds 9 live on sale for $999 Black Friday


----------



## Pope (6 mo ago)

Thanks. I have found both for $900 for BF. Looked at the Garmin and Lowrance. Liked the loaded coastal maps much better on the Garmin. Both are a real bargain now. Still splitting hairs a bit though. Wish I could see imaging on the water first.


----------



## Fernando Perez (May 7, 2021)

I have a garmin and I think I'm going to be picking up the hds live 9 to be able to run FMT. If you live in an area where they have maps for I would definitely choose the Lowrance in case you want to get the chip in the future, its an absolute game changer in some areas


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

Do a bit of research about flush mounting chartplotters and similar units anywhere down south... More than a few troubles reported from overheating.... with flush mounted installations...


----------



## Flats Hunter (Jul 23, 2021)

FYI Bass Pro has the HDS Live 12 on sale:



https://www.basspro.com/shop/en/lowrance-hds-live-12-fish-finderchartplotter


----------

